# 2000 Altima wheel rubbage



## chrispofahl (Nov 16, 2006)

Alright, over the summer I replaced the rear struts on my 2k Altima. One had completely worn out and the other was getting real soft and was causing my rear wheels to rub viscously. Well, after replaceing them, the wheels still rub a bit and I was wondering if it just could be the stupid 16" x 55 width rims on it or if there is something else I should be looking for. Also, would rolling the fender lip help any?

Thanks

Chris


----------

